# What size ( in numbers) water pump and other ?'s



## BushyKush420 (Feb 16, 2007)

what is that thing called you put it in the middle of ur grow and it has hoses coming off of it and u put each hose to a potter whats that called and what size pump to pump up to the pots? i would like a 2 - 6 hose things what ever they are thats what im trying to figure out and where to get them.. thanks.
:48:


----------



## Brouli (Feb 16, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :confused2: :rofl:


----------



## Brouli (Feb 16, 2007)

go to stoney bud DIY  ebb and flow    and tell us what are those things ??


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 16, 2007)

all i could find was bulkhead fitting? i dunno ill just hand water till i figure sum auto water method.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> all i could find was bulkhead fitting? i dunno ill just hand water till i figure sum auto water method.


If you'll copy the photo of whatever part you're asking about, I'll help you get your system automated.

Just open the DIY post with the pic, click on the pic to enlarge it, and then copy the link to it into a post here.

I'll help you all I can.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 17, 2007)

Stoneu B is a person to talk on ebband flow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 17, 2007)

i borrowed the only pic that i seen with sumthing that resembles the item im looking for . This pic is borrowed from lowrent aria i hope it is ok im looking for the thing that attaches to these hoses and at the bottom of this thing theres a male piece and my hose from my water pump goes to it and yea thats what im lookin for..lol sorry im for the dumbness im a first time growing ( hydro ) i tried soil one time b4 but my light setup fell on all my plants and i was paranoid as Hell so i just got rid of it all...lol 

:bong1:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> i borrowed the only pic that i seen with sumthing that resembles the item im looking for . This pic is borrowed from lowrent aria i hope it is ok im looking for the thing that attaches to these hoses and at the bottom of this thing theres a male piece and my hose from my water pump goes to it and yea thats what im lookin for..lol sorry im for the dumbness im a first time growing ( hydro ) i tried soil one time b4 but my light setup fell on all my plants and i was paranoid as Hell so i just got rid of it all...lol


Ok, the piece that those hoses terminate into is called a drip manifold. It makes it possible to go from one source line to more than one output in the DRIP system that you've shown. Manifolds are used in ebb and flow as well.

These are the manifolds that are used in my ebb and flow system:

Manifold 1

Manifold 2

Manifold 2 Again

Manifold 3

Manifold 4


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 17, 2007)

hey stoney yea yours are not the kinds im lookin for but i searched for drip manifold and i found a lil sumthing of what im lookin for i think. maybe you know a place to buy em from if so let me know 

 heres sum pics of the stuff i found

now would i be able to use the 4th pic with any of these first three pics so i can hook up a hose with a submersiable pump on the end of it ( which then of course would be in my res tub) as long as they were the apporpiate sizings.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> hey stoney yea yours are not the kinds im lookin for but i searched for drip manifold and i found a lil sumthing of what im lookin for i think. maybe you know a place to buy em from if so let me know
> 
> heres sum pics of the stuff i found
> 
> now would i be able to use the 4th pic with any of these first three pics so i can hook up a hose with a submersiable pump on the end of it ( which then of course would be in my res tub) as long as they were the apporpiate sizings.


I doubt you'll find a bulkhead fitting anywhere but the net.

Here's a link to a good one

The drip manifolds are sold at Home Depot or most any large store with a gardening or plumbing dept.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 18, 2007)

I take it the first two pics are bulkhead and the third is a drip manifold, well if home depot or menards or sum place of that sort has em im gonna do that...

but thanks again for your input.. very helpful im still hand watering so till i get to the store.. i keep ya updated.

:fly: :bong1:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> I take it the first two pics are bulkhead and the third is a drip manifold...


There were no drip manifolds in the web page I linked you to.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 18, 2007)

yea i knew that, i thought that the site u gave me was for bulkhead fittings, (thats what showed up on that link) yea im trying to get that drip manifold which u said they sell at large stores with a garden or plumbing section... 

 thanks tho 

how long u been growing?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> how long u been growing?


Since the 60's.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 18, 2007)

dammm thats a long time.. so u seen all types of bud  lol 

u think weed was better then or now? pry now since the technology is better..

and this whole time you've never been caught? now thats a good grower! i hope mine goes as well too.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> dammm thats a long time.. so u seen all types of bud lol
> 
> u think weed was better then or now? pry now since the technology is better..
> 
> and this whole time you've never been caught? now thats a good grower! i hope mine goes as well too.


Yep, I've been around a long time. You should see all the bud I have!

Weed is WAY better now. Back in the late 70's, I had some Maui that was equal to todays pot, but that was the only one I remember being this strong.

No, I've never been caught. No one knows where my weed comes from except for a couple of friends that I've known for more than 20 years.

Look at the quote I have at the bottom of my posts.

"Z is keeping your mouth shut." tells the whole story.


----------

